# Provo R. & DC LMB & Litle Dell 3-25



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

Lower Provo River - Decided to cover more ground this time by using my Mtn. Bike. Started semi close to the dam and worked my way down. Started casting by 11 :30am. I lost 2 browns and got a bite from 1 brown. My twin fished below Vivian Park and got skunked. Tough with the crowds today but oh well. We left by 2:45pm. I was using a blue fox silver spinner in size#2.

Deer Creek - We hit the Wallsburg Inlet stream for 15 minutes. My twin hooked up with a Large Mouth Bass at 14.5 inches! Umm that is going to taste great! Then a few casts later he got a rainbow trout. A friend saw us from the highway and said hi, then covered my windshield with rocks and block my tires with large rocks. Just a bit of revenge for when I put a rainbow trout body on her car a few months ago while it was raining. Made quite the smear when she turned on the wipers. :lol:

We bailed to let a large family that barley arrived have our hole. I lost 1 fish while we were there. My twin got both fish on a roostertail spinner in silver blade, black body and black fur. I used a gold jakes. The salmon eggs on the jig head didn't work.

Little Dell - Arrived at 4:30pm and fished till a bit past dark. The action picked up at sunset. I caught 6 cutts and lost 12. My twin caught 6 cutts and lost 6 cutts. We were using gold kastmasters and a strike king red eyed shad in baby carp color. It was tough to keep them on the hook today. The inlet was hot a bit after dark. Watch out for the mud! You mght find a fossilized fisherman a 1,000 years from now!

My twin's Largie at 14.5 inches long at Deer Creek!









My twin's Cutts from Little Dell

























My cutty from Little Dell









The last Cutthroat Trout of the day by my twin


----------



## Bscuderi (Jan 2, 2012)

*Provo R. & DC LMB & Litle Dell 3-25*

Nice bass ahhhhh I need to get the large mouth bass taken care of from the bucket list! They look so awesome to catch!


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

there's a consumption advisory on dc bass. just eating one can lead to flat hair, happened to a friend of mine, even gorilla glue can't help him gel up his hair now... hope that's enough of a deterrent!


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

Bscuderi said:


> Nice bass ahhhhh I need to get the large mouth bass taken care of from the bucket list! They look so awesome to catch!


Mantua buddy! Cross off the bluegill and yellow perch while we are there too! Just wait for that water to warm up and we will hit it together on the tubes.  8)


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

utahgolf said:


> there's a consumption advisory on dc bass. just eating one can lead to flat hair, happened to a friend of mine, even gorilla glue can't help him gel up his hair now... hope that's enough of a deterrent!


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Bscuderi (Jan 2, 2012)

*Provo R. & DC LMB & Litle Dell 3-25*



utahgolf said:


> there's a consumption advisory on dc bass. just eating one can lead to flat hair, happened to a friend of mine, even gorilla glue can't help him gel up his hair now... hope that's enough of a deterrent!


!!!!!! Awesome


----------



## duckdog1us (Mar 4, 2012)

that looks like you was standing in the combat fishing spot from the other day was you


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

duckdog1us said:


> that looks like you was standing in the combat fishing spot from the other day was you


Yes, it was. Your secret goodies work better though.


----------



## EvilTyeDyeTwin (Aug 9, 2011)

utahgolf said:


> there's a consumption advisory on dc bass. just eating one can lead to flat hair, happened to a friend of mine, even gorilla glue can't help him gel up his hair now... hope that's enough of a deterrent!


 -_O- -BaHa!- -_O-

If only we were on your Canoe...I am sure you woulda pushed me right out of the boat while I was posing for the picture, secretly hoping that I would let go of the LMB in the water.

We should go to the nelle...you will see me release every single SMB I catch...can't say the same for the few LMB's in there though.


----------



## EvilTyeDyeTwin (Aug 9, 2011)

Uhh I hate the lower provo on weekends. Never seen so many anglers walking in the water up and down the river. Considering there is a lovely trail right next to the river it still amazes me to see so many people using the water instead of the pavement. 

Thankfully we stopped by the Wallsburg inlet....been too long since I have had a LMB on the end of my line. There were some tense moments when the hook got caught on someone elses left behind line. I took the liberty of removing that too from the water. Although 14.5 inches is not the biggest LMB out of Deer Creek...it was almost double the size of any bass I have pulled out of that place.

Little Dell is becoming my favorite cutthroat trout lake. Something about the closeness of the lake, the way those fish fight and the scenery makes it unique. Might just have to buy a seasons pass there this year. Can't wait for that water level to start rising instead of falling everyday. By the end of the day that inlet becomes very difficult to cross without getting wet. Still can not wait till I get a brookie or a brown out of there...just counting the days now.

P.S. It was a pleasure meeting you Ben....nothing like having a friendly chat and catching some fish at the same time. Hope to see you there more often in the coming months.


----------



## UtahJax (Feb 18, 2012)

*Provo R. & DC LMB & Litle Dell 3-25*

Twins, nice catch on the bass, a friend and me were fishing on the same side of DC and caught some nice bows, the other side was packed with people, keep the info and pics coming gents.


----------



## EvilTyeDyeTwin (Aug 9, 2011)

UtahJax said:


> Twins, nice catch on the bass, a friend and me were fishing on the same side of DC and caught some nice bows, the other side was packed with people, keep the info and pics coming gents.


Thanks and will do! One of these days we should get out and slay some fish together. Let us know if you ever what to get out and fish with us through PM's. Glad DC did not give you the ugly skunk...she has done that to me more often than not.


----------



## UtahJax (Feb 18, 2012)

*Provo R. & DC LMB & Litle Dell 3-25*

I will do that for sure


----------



## hunterfisher (Sep 14, 2007)

That LMB got me excited for the summer! Good report!


----------

